# DSR-7000 To record comcast?



## Core2Idiot (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello new here.
I bought a DSR-7000 at Good Will and I want to use it with out subscription. in other words I just want to use the TVio part, and i don't even want the guide. all I want is the tuner and the HDD. also is the tuner in the DSR-7000 digital, as we get some digital channels. If this is like illegal tell me, even though i can't see why.

Thank you!


----------



## bitmap (Feb 17, 2002)

Well, this model is for DirecTV, so if you meant can I connect it to digital cable, the answer is no.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is impossible. It lacks the hardware to work with cable.

While not technically illegal, enabling DVR features without a DVR subscription is considered Theft Of Services.


----------



## Core2Idiot (Feb 23, 2009)

really i can't just get it to record TV. I don't see theft of services because its a box and I bought the box. i never agreed to any terms of ownership. Well if this really is illegal and imposible i guess i'll return the DVR :down:. Could i like flash it with real TVio Firmware?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You can flash it all you want, it does not have the hardware to do what you want.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't own the software though, so you cannot do what you want with that.

Still, as said, whatever you can do to the software, you still cannot use the hardware for cable, it just simply is not capable of it. Its tuners tune only DirecTV signal, and directly write the received already digital data stream to the HDD.


----------



## Core2Idiot (Feb 23, 2009)

it has a cable in. shouldn't there be a way to hack the software to tune that instead of the Direct TV signal


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

that's not an "input", it's for pass-thru only. to restate the previous answers : NO YOU CANNOT USE IT FOR ANYTHING BUT RECORDING DIRECTV, HOLDING A DOOR OPEN, OR HOLDING PIECES OF PAPER IN PLACE.

if you don't understand why the answer is the way it is, then you certainly would not understand how to implement a software hack for your end goal. sell it, or put it in front of a door.


----------



## Core2Idiot (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry its just it seems so unreasonable not be able to use it at all as a dvr for some thing else. (Now if can install linux now that would be cool) also this is my first attempt at a DVR.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

To highlight a specific issue with using your DSR-7000 the way that you want, You stated that you want to use just the tuner and the HDD.

Think of it this way:
You have the equivalent of an FM-only digital recorder and you are asking how to record AM channels with it. The parts to record AM just aren't there.

The parts to record anything other than DirecTV's signal aren't there in a DSR-7000. It's missing a bunch of hardware. It's also missing the necessary hardware to record anything over composite inputs, S-video inputs, RF inputs, HDMI, etc. 
It's a dedicated device with two DirecTV receivers built-in and an access card to decrypt the data on playback.

It's less of a typical DVR and more of a DirecTV receiver that records.


----------



## Core2Idiot (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, ok i have no more questions... i don't need people hollering after me.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Core2Idiot said:


> ok, ok i have no more questions... i don't need people hollering after me.


 Apparently, you kind of hit a nerve with some people. IMO, the crowd has been kind of rough around here lately. 

Understand that your question has probably been asked hundreds of times in the last 9 years. People get tired of answering the same thing over and over but they forget that it's a new concept to the person that's asking.

Now that that's over, enjoy the rest of TCF!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Core2Idiot said:


> sorry its just it seems so unreasonable not be able to use it at all as a dvr for some thing else. (Now if can install linux now that would be cool) also this is my first attempt at a DVR.


it's not unreasonable at all. Directv sold the tivo hardware at a price lower than the price paid to manufacture the hardware. that means they lost money on the transaction, with the expectation of regaining that lost money in subscription costs. if you were in that place, would you waste additional cash to add hardware for recording from inputs from other sources? I know I wouldn't bother.

additionally, if you had spent some time searching, you would have seen this exact same question asked and answered in plenty of detail.


----------



## Core2Idiot (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't see anyone ask this exact question and I understand that I have struck a nerve with some people. I did spend time serching. I never got a real answer because pretty much every thing i could find was for upgrading Hard Drives.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Two posters answered your question. You got an "attitude" when you acted like an "idiot" and tried to debate the issue. You can use the hard drive in a computer. *None of the tivo sofware will do anything, you'll have to format the drive.*

This question comes up regularly, you could have searched.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Perhaps you received a curt replay because this question gets asked at least once a week in these forums and people get a little tired of giving out the same responses. Then again, I could be wrong.


----------

